# I'm going bald!! :(



## Miss World (Jan 3, 2007)

I need serious advice... I have PCOS and thus, I'm losing a lot of hair.. I've gone from extremely untieable hair, to trying to find a hair clip small enough to actually stay on my head :| My doc said once the sypmtoms are under control, the hair loss will lessen but not sure I'd get my hair back.

I've been considering using Regain.. or Kaminomoto (not sure of the spelling)... does anyone have an advice or a tip .. This is really depressing me :scared: I want my hair back


----------



## alidpayne (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't have any advice for you, but I just wanted to say hang in there, someone here will have some advice and it will be ok. I guess I just felt like I needed to show you some moral support!


----------



## Lyndebe (Jan 4, 2007)

Well, I don't know what PCOS is, but for thinning hair you can try Nioxin shampoo and conditioner and a leave in liquid (I can't remember the name) but it comes in a package.


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 4, 2007)

I most likely have PCOS as well, and a thyroid problem, AND female pattern genetic hair loss, so in the past 3 yrs or so, I've lost over half my hair, and it's thinned as well. It was falling out in clumps until I finally went on Spironolactone, and then the loss stopped, but there hasn't been any regrowth yet. I started taking birth control pills to give me more female hormones shortly after that, and I think there might be some growth on the crown of my head, but I can't be too sure. YOu said you were considering Regain, did you mean ROGAINE? The thing about that is that it works very slowly, it's pretty expensive, and you have to keep using it for the rest of your life or else all the new hair it grew will fall out. For now, I give my hair as much volume as I can by using Ojon Hydrating Thickening Shampoo, Ojon Hydrating Thickening Conditioner, Ojon Hydrating Thickening Spray, Ojon Conditioning Volumizing Foam, Phyto Phytovolume Actif Maximizing Volume Spray - Fine Limp Hair, and Jonathan Product Create Volume Thickening Foam (not all at the same time). This sort of thing is extremely distressing, especially knowing that it will never be as thick and beautiful as it once was, but oh well, that's life. Good luck, and ask your doctor about the spironolactone.


----------



## Miss World (Jan 4, 2007)

alidpayne

aww, thank you so much.. you are very sweet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Lyndebe

thanks! I'll think about it!

FeverDream

I've never heard about Spironolactone, will surely ask my doctor about it. and yeah, I meant ROGAIN  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> was writing without focus :S thing is, my friend told me it would show results but I'd have to use it for like ever! its kindda expensive here too, I've checked pricess and if i get it online, it would be 1/4 of the selling price here (shocking isn't it!)... I am on birthcontrol pills, but the only results I see are somewhat less hairloss, the icky facial hair is 90% gone, and major water retention issues and cellulite :| might have to discuss it with my doc next time. Thanks for the advice though, I'll surely ask him.. although I'm not sure there will ever be regrowth, I still hope that someday I might get at least 1/2 of what I lost.

Thanks everyone for taking the time to reply... I really appreciate it *hugs*


----------



## jjolove187 (Jan 5, 2007)

I know that your primarily concern is the regrowth of your hair but if you haven't already, I would suggest that you try out some cool wigs in the time being. Various styles, colors. The ones with bangs look the most natural in my opinion. And then there's the lace front wigs which gives the appearance of a natural hairline through adhesive and or glue.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 6, 2007)

Great recs FeverDream! BTW, what is PCOS?


----------



## lilpinkbunny44 (Jan 7, 2007)

you should try the nioxin like the other person said my mom uses it she has hair loss and thinning hair and its actually helped start growning her hair again


----------



## tristen88 (Jan 7, 2007)

First off i want to say im sorry. n i used mane n tail products on my brotha cuz he was loose his hair n it worked great. you could try lookin at thay herbal gro stuff thay sale. you jus rub it into u scalp n its kinda goopy but you can wash it out later if you want to. also maybe try Queen African Hair Care........ dont kno if u are familar... im hispanic but i live round majority black people n i work at a barbershop... n do extensions ect for tha ladies on tha side.... but anyways my friends mom had tha same thing n i used that on her plus mane n tail once in a while n her hair didnt keep fall out.....

BEST OF LUCK

Abrazos y besos

tristen


----------



## Miss World (Jan 7, 2007)

jjolove187

oh its not so bad that I'd need a wig... my hair is still there but its too thin for my liking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks for writing though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Aquilah

its Polycystic ovary syndrome.. Polycystic ovary syndrome - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

lilpinkbunny44

I'll ask my doctor about it, thank you ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

tristen88

thanks for the tip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 7, 2007)

Im sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really don't have any advice on producs and stuff but you should try the products recommended and try using extensions, that will give you more fullness. Maybe clip-on extensions so you can put them were you want more fullness


----------



## Miss World (Jan 10, 2007)

jdepp_84

yeah, I wear extensions when I have an occasion to attend... ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenny_p (Jan 11, 2007)

What's PCOS? My hair is thinning as well...I wonder what I could do to make it thicker...

So mane n tail works?

Somebody told me that aloe vera gel is good. Ive used it on my scalp for a while now but i cant see any results  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jewele (Jan 11, 2007)

Well I read the link that Miss World had and it kind of scares me. I read the symptoms for PCOS and I have some of them. Next time I go to the GYN I'm going to ask. My hair is thinning also. I just started Tues. taking GNC Nourishhair. I've read some good reviews about it on drugstore.com. So I am hoping that will work. I will let you know, but maybe try this, it can't hurt ( or I don't think it can)!!


----------



## littlebit (Jan 13, 2007)

I like Nioxin shampoo/conditioner in system 4 and Healthy Hair Skin and Nails by andrew lessman pro caps vitamins. If i stop taking the vitamins i see the result first in my nails, because they suddenly start breaking constantly - like they used to- and don't grow as fast. I think for hair it would take much longer to see the differance, but mine does grow really fast with the vitamins, although i never noticed and increase in the "amount" of hair. I think the Nioxin is making my side burns thicker and really dark, but i also think that my hair on my head is MUCH thicker now, been using since around Sept 2006 and don't intend quiting any time soon. I'd rather have to deal with side burns than the alternative. Good luck.


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 14, 2007)

aww

*gives hug


----------



## abridget (Mar 18, 2007)

You know, I could SWEAR Angelina Jolie's hairline was seriously thinning out and receding a couple years ago, then it changed! It got thicker and lower and I'm like what the heck? Was that hormonal?


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 18, 2007)

i have pcos and i have a problem with too much hair?! ive never heard of people losing hair as a result of it?? are you sure thats the problem. pcos usually makes women over produce testosterone and have alot of facial hair. i would as another doctors opinion. honestly ive been dealing with this for many years now and i have never ever heard of what your saying.


----------

